# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  معرفی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و پیراپزشکی مشهد

## 7.hamid7

سلام بچه ها لطفا اگر در مورد امکانات خوابگاهیی و اموزشی دانشگاه مشهد اطلاعی دارین بگین

----------


## mohsen.199

تنها مشکلش به نظرم اینه که دانشکده پرستاری و مامایی خیلی دور از بقیه دانشکده هاس

----------


## 7.hamid7

> تنها مشکلش به نظرم اینه که دانشکده پرستاری و مامایی خیلی دور از بقیه دانشکده هاس


در مورد امکاناتش خبری دارین؟بخصوص امکانات خوابگاه

----------


## SAKH77

امکانات خوابگاهش جزو بهترین خوابگاه های فعلی ایرانه 
که اکثرا تو بولوار وکیل آباد و راه زیادی با دانشکده های پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی نداره 

چه رشته ای قبول شدین ؟

----------


## ali880

سلام دوست عزیز دانشگاه مشهد جزو معدود دانشگاه های با امکانات رفاهی و تسهیلات بینظیر با ساختمان های تازه ساخته شده برای پزشکی هستش من خودم فردوسی دارم درس میخونم و دانشکده های پزشکی چسبیده به فردوسی هست از بابت امکانات و موقعیت دانشگاه خیالت راحت باشه حالا  حمید آقا چی قبول شدی به سلامتی؟ بهت تبریک میگم و به شهر امام رضا خیلی خوش اومدی داداش

----------


## 7.hamid7

> امکانات خوابگاهش جزو بهترین خوابگاه های فعلی ایرانه 
> که اکثرا تو بولوار وکیل آباد و راه زیادی با دانشکده های پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی نداره 
> 
> چه رشته ای قبول شدین ؟


اهان خیلی ممنون
فیزیوتراپی

----------


## 7.hamid7

> سلام دوست عزیز دانشگاه مشهد جزو معدود دانشگاه های با امکانات رفاهی و تسهیلات بینظیر با ساختمان های تازه ساخته شده برای پزشکی هستش من خودم فردوسی دارم درس میخونم و دانشکده های پزشکی چسبیده به فردوسی هست از بابت امکانات و موقعیت دانشگاه خیالت راحت باشه حالا  حمید آقا چی قبول شدی به سلامتی؟ بهت تبریک میگم و به شهر امام رضا خیلی خوش اومدی داداش


سلام داداش گلم مرسی از اطلاعاتت 
سلامت باشی داداش فیزیوتراپی
مرسی خیلی ممنون خدا رو شکر شهری ک دوس داشتم قبول شدم قبل اعلام نتایج خیلی ذوق داشتم اما الان بخاطر دوری راه یکم دل سرد شدم خودم لرستانم چون

----------


## Aghaee77

سلام دوستان تبریک
دانشکده پردیس پزشکیش خیلی فاصله با دانشکاه اصلیش داره؟

----------


## Farnaz75

> سلام دوستان تبریک
> دانشکده پردیس پزشکیش خیلی فاصله با دانشکاه اصلیش داره؟


پردیس جدا نیس

----------


## Aghaee77

> پردیس جدا نیس


چجوریه پس؟

----------


## mohsen.199

> چجوریه پس؟


با بقیه روزانه ها درس میخونی

----------


## Farnaz75

> چجوریه پس؟


دانشکده روزانه و پردیس جدا نیس از هم

----------

